
NSA chief: 'Nation state' intervened in presidential election - fish0398
http://www.dailykos.com/story/2016/11/16/1600424/-NSA-chief-Nation-state-intervened-in-election-to-achieve-a-specific-effect
======
sintaxi
Hypothetically speaking lets say that Russia did in fact intervene in the
election but Trump did not collude or have any part in it. Is there any
written law or established precedence as to what to do in that situation?

------
rokosbasilisk
Way too many weasel words. I could easily say that nation was ecuador because
they kept assange safe.

